# East-end Shrimp Keepers Meetup



## Suen

Hello my fellow shrimpsters! 

I am near Warden and 7 and can host meet ups in my building. 

Look forward to hearing from y'all!


----------



## aaronc

I'm definitely interested, we used to have one at warden and hwy 7 too but eventually there wasn't another meeting time.


----------



## matti2uude

I'm interested too but only available Sundays usually.


----------



## Zer0

what happens at a meetup?


----------



## Ciddian

Talk about everything but shrimps? LOL I am not sure, I have not made it to one as of yet. 

I would love to come, hopefully the weather gets better soon


----------



## razoredge

There's always lots to talk about. In the past meeting last year, we talked about cooling fans for the summer heat , different types of substrate , hybrids, pest like panaria / hydra and just general experiences with shrimp keeping. Lots of trades and free plants.


----------



## Darkblade48

Warden and 7 would be closer than Square One for me


----------



## altcharacter

I would totally go to this!!!


----------



## Suen

Lets aim for Sunday - Feb 17th

Feel free to bring what you don't use anymore or excess plants/livestock you want to trade. 

Those who can make it, please PM me I will give you address/directions

Those who can not make it don't worry; we'll have another soon!


----------



## Suen

ooops forgot time

Lets make that 3pm


----------



## prolific8

*shrimp meet*

i am interested in coming too, fairly new to shrimp keeping and would love to gain more knowledge.
will probably have plant clippings and java moss available if anyone is interested.


----------



## Suen

PM sent. So far there are 5 (including myself) that can make it


----------



## Darkblade48

I'll know sometime next week (before the weekend) whether I can come or not


----------



## Fishfur

Wish it could be Thursday evenings, really the only time I get that far east is on a Thursday, but such is life I guess. The subjects for discussion are almost endless.. and everyone will have different experiences. Sharing pics is always nice, as well as trading stuff. Who knows, maybe I'll make it for a meet at some point. The more the merrier, right ?


----------



## randy

I will be there too so will a few from our previous shrimp group. Yeah, the more the merrier. Thanks Suen.


----------



## prolific8

*meet*

will anyone else be bringing shrimps, snails, plants for trade/sale?


----------



## randy

Suen, are you okay with people bring stuff for sale and trade? If so, I have golden, and all grades of CBS, and fire reds that I can bring. PM me if anyone is interested.


----------



## Suen

Hey! for sure! bring stuff to trade/sell

ok I'm just gona post it

it's at Majestic Court - 50 Clegg Road

I've book the theater room for 3pm - 5pm but y'all are welcome to stay after that. 

if you are driving, drive up to the front entrance, and sign in at the front desk, and then park underground. tell them you're here for the shrimp club and my name is Suen Chan 4169530283

Cheers


----------



## Darkblade48

Suen said:


> if you are driving, drive up to the front entrance, and sign in at the front desk, and then park underground. *tell them you're here for the shrimp club*


Management will think there are a bunch of crazies coming to your apartment


----------



## randy

Darkblade48 said:


> Management will think there are a bunch of crazies coming to your apartment


LOL and I hope the theatre room is big enough and isolated so we don't bother the entire building ;-)


----------



## prolific8

sounds great!!!
as i said i have java moss available, so msg me if you are interested so that i know how much to bring. 
will probably also bring micro planted drift wood, maybe some snails...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Hi there.

So, it will be another shrimp meeting, this is great!

Let me clarify place and time.
As I see on the map, it's
*50 Clegg Road
Markham, ON L6G 0C6*

and time is *3pm - 5pm on Sunday, Feb 17*

correct?

I will try to come!
I hope my wife will not be very angry about this


----------



## razoredge

igor.kanshyn said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I hope my wife will not be very angry about this


Hi Igor,
Make sure you buy her flowers today for Valentines and then remind her of the Sunday's shrimp meeting 

Hi Suen,
Is it worth doing a role call to see who is coming and what anyone is bringing?

I'll be bringing some free corkscrew vals and a few Malyasian Trumphet snails.

PM me if you interested in buying or trading on the following: 
- Subwassertang (slightly bigger than golf ball size when out of the water).
- 1/2" Red Rilli Shrimp 
- 1/4" size Pearl Blue Shrimps (very very light blue). Note, these are not Blue velvets or Blue Jelly shrimps
-


----------



## randy

I'll be there too.... I had some CBS and golden to sell/trade but cbs are all gone by now, so only have about 10 golden juvi left.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Great, I will bring free plants and not free shrimps and crayfish 

I will combine a list of what I have.


----------



## tomsfish

I got a few things, magazines and books related to Shrimp. . I have hornwort, water sprite, hygrophilia, moss balls and anubias nana and petite. I may have some small juvenile regular grade cherrys. All for sale or maybe trade depending on what you got. 
If anyone is interested please let me know as I can bring it to the meet.


----------



## novice

Suen - Ill be there - i do have for sale a bunch of A/S grades CRS - that i can bring if anyone is interested - pm me.

Looking for some pellia if any one has some.


----------



## prolific8

Hey Razor the blue shrimp you have are the Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis VS the Heteropoda Velvet/Jellys???


----------



## razoredge

prolific8 said:


> Hey Razor the blue shrimp you have are the Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis VS the Heteropoda Velvet/Jellys???


That's correct. I just wanted to point that out that it's the Pearl Blue shrimps i'm selling and not the darker blue Blue velvets.

Suen,
I'm bringing some Costco croissants to the shrimp meeting for everyone.


----------



## Suen

Hello everyone so excited can't wait!

There is a no-food/drink rule in the theater room, but just outside the theater there's a lounging area we can chill at (after 5 pm we'll have to go there anyways).

Alright see y'all tomorrow.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Free plants and daphnia*

Ok, there are following items I can bring to the metting:

Live plants:

floating live plant, water letuce, not a lot
Stargrass (Heteranthera zosterifolia), high light plant
hygrophila difformis - medium light, perfect bright green plant, easy to grow
hygrophila polysperma - medium light, has rose top leaves, i don't have a lot
ludwigia repens - medium/high light, stem plants with rounded red leaves 
pearl grass - small-leaved plant, but can growing high, can be used for a carpet, very nice

Daphnia

it's nice little creatures and live fish food.

Please, write me, if you want something from the list, I will pack that for you.
I will also bring some extra plant packages to the meeting.

I will post list of shrimps I can bring later today.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Shrimps and shrimps food*

I can bring with me some live shrimps for sale.


Golden yellow shrimps, they are 10 for $30 on the meeting, shrimps will be young plus some adults.
Painted Fire Red shrimps, they are 10 for $30, special meeting price, shrimps will be young plus some adults.
Orange sakura, orange neocaridina shrimps. 10 for $30, meeting price as well, these guys are nice and breed very good for me.
Snowball shrimps (Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. white). 10 for $30, meeting price as well, I don't have a lot, I can sell up to 20 young shrimp.
young marbled self-cloning crayfish (1-1.5" in size), $6 each or 3 for $15.

and, of course, any *Mosura products* for your shrimps, look get $15 discount on price mentioned on web-site.

Please, write me if you would like to get something. I will NOT bring shrimps without notice, they do not like traveling as much as people


----------



## mr_bako

*List of Shrimp Available*

Hey Everyone,

I'll be joining too today! And these are special meet pricing.

I have some *Blue Velvets 12 for $50
Cherries 12 for $10
CRS B/C 12 for $25
Red Rilli 12 for $20 
Caridina Formosae 15 for $15
BumbleBees 12 for $30
*

I can bring to the meet for sale or trades. I am looking for some plants, ferns, moss, anubias, crypts, moss balls.

Pm, Text or the best method is to call me.

416 616 5883
thanks 
Tommy


----------



## matti2uude

We won't be able to make it today.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

I will appreciate mosses different from java-moss.

Ready to go ...


----------



## Darkblade48

Turns out I can make it, last minute


----------



## razoredge

Another good turn out to a shrimp meeting. Thanks again Suen for hosting the east shrimp meeting in the very comfortable theater room while watching Oceans. In attendance was Suen, AaronC, Darkblade48, Prolific8, Randy, Igor.Kanshyn, Novice, Mr. Bako, Tonyyyz and Razoredge. There were lots of free plants and great shrimp purchases. I can't wait until the next one.. Cheers!!


----------



## Darkblade48

razoredge said:


> Another good turn out to a shrimp meeting. Thanks again Suen for hosting the east shrimp meeting in the very comfortable theater room while watching Oceans. In attendance was Suen, AaronC, Darkblade48, Prolific8, Randy, Igor.Kanshyn, Novice, Mr. Bako, Tonyyyz and Razoredge. There were lots of free plants and great shrimp purchases. I can't wait until the next one.. Cheers!!


Thanks Suen for hosting the event! I have to admit, I am terrible with names, so I only managed to associate a few faces with names/handles, but it was great to meet everyone.

I learned more about shrimp that I could have possibly imagined! Too bad nobody picked my brain about plants or CO2


----------



## tonyyyz

Darkblade48 said:


> Thanks Suen for hosting the event! I have to admit, I am terrible with names, so I only managed to associate a few faces with names/handles, but it was great to meet everyone.
> 
> I learned more about shrimp that I could have possibly imagined! Too bad nobody picked my brain about plants or CO2


Didn't think to ask about CO2 and plants. Looking at doing a kickass planted tank in future.


----------



## aaronc

Have to admit, it was nice to put a face on many names, and for sure a many thanks to Suen. Btw those chairs were too comfortable to talk in lol


----------



## Suen

it was great! thank you for attending! and thank you for the free plants and shrimps!


----------



## Suen

and I love those daphnia thank you Igor for introducing them to me! i have to admit it was the first time i've ever seen them in person. 

just fed them some yeast hopefully they'll get my killies pregnant


----------



## randy

The first shrimp meet in which chair isn't an issue ;-) Thanks Suen and all who came, what a great time.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

It was a great meeting, thank you all!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

aaronc said:


> Have to admit, it was nice to put a face on many names, and for sure a many thanks to Suen. Btw those chairs were too comfortable to talk in lol


I didn't put faces on all names and even didn't tried chairs ... I probably missed the biggest attraction


----------



## randy

We need to arrange the next one....


----------



## Suen

Yes!

Let's make it a Thursday night this time: March 21st at 9pm

I will reserve the theater when I get home tonight.

Cheers!

Suen


----------



## aaronc

Sounds good Suen, put me down!


----------



## razoredge

Suen said:


> Yes!
> 
> Let's make it a Thursday night this time: March 21st at 9pm
> 
> I will reserve the theater when I get home tonight.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Suen


Count me in. Would you able to reserve it a bit earlier IE 7:30pm or 8pm.
How are the blue pearl shrimps doing?

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## randy

I'll be there.


----------



## Suen

They're doing great Tony! Thanks again!!!

Sure I'll book it for 8pm


----------



## Suen

Heyo!

The theater is booked again for us on March 21 from 8pm to 11pm.

See y'all there!

Suen


----------



## randy

Thanks Suen !!


----------



## prolific8

awesome, cant wait.


----------



## Fishfur

If it's a Thursday night I can probably make it. Just have to check and see when my appointments are scheduled, which I can find out tomorrow. Be nice to see some of the east enders !


----------



## randy

Warn up this thread. Suen, we're still good March 21 (Thursday), 8pm - 11pm, right?

Anyone has any Hemianthus micranthemoides (baby tears)? Let me know, only need like 5 stems.

Fishfur, let me know if you're coming. I can give you some snowballs but at this time it will be male only as I only have 2 females and they are berried. Or we can wait for next time I can give you the females as well.

Also, I bought some spike moss from a member here but I got way more than I need, if anyone is interested please let me know.


----------



## Suen

Yes it's ON!


----------



## Fishfur

Suen, I will be there. Is the address here somewhere, or could you send it to me ? And what is the parking situation ? I have a disabled permit, which can often make it a bit easier for street parking.

I may have some guppy grass to share, and possibly a few MTS if anyone wants any of those.


----------



## Suen

Hey sure!

50 Clegg Rd
Markham, L6G 0C6

Everyone can park out front (no need to go underground on weekdays) but sign in at the front desk and the theater is on the second floor. Ask the dude at the front desk he'll direct you


----------



## prolific8

*spiky moss???*

hey Randy, I love mosses but have never heard of spiky moss.... is this another name for something that we know under a different name?

Either way, if it is aquatic then I would love to try some out.


----------



## randy

Hey Steve, sorry for the typo, should be spiky moss. You can check this page for a bit more info.

It has similar properties of peacock moss. Fast growing and easy care. It's said to be darker than peacock and grow a bit longer. I like the looks more than peacock. Plus, not many people have it ;-)

I have a 4"x4"x3" portion (pretty solid) I can share, since I bought them, I'd charge the cost. You can have it all for $10.


----------



## prolific8

what a great site for aquatic moss, thanks randy!!!! all i could find when i first searched spike moss was a terrarium plant called spiky moss.


----------



## Fishfur

Way cool site for moss info.. this guy is seriously into mosses in a big way. Good link to have for reference.


----------



## tonyyyz

Hi Suen I should be able to attend for a while. Steve, is your assasin snail offer still good? Got snail problems.


----------



## prolific8

yeah I can bring a couple to the meet.


----------



## bettaforu

I have all/or most of those mosses too. They grow like crazy if you have
CO2 in your tank and high light.


----------



## Fishfur

If anyone is interested, I could probably bring a couple of portions of guppy grass. It's growing extremely well for me. They'd be good, long cuttings, several inches at least, with shorter pieces.


----------



## John_C

*Shrimp meeting???*

Oh can't believe I 've never read this earlier...? Did this shrimp meeting ever take place? If so how'd it go?


----------



## randy

John_C said:


> Oh can't believe I 've never read this earlier...? Did this shrimp meeting ever take place? If so how'd it go?


To save you time reading all the 60+ posts.

- We had one at Suen's place last month, everyone had a fantastic time.
- The next one is next Thursday (March 21st), 8pm-11pm. Suen posted his address and how to get in about 10 posts back.
- What we do in the meets: talk about all things shrimps and aquarium keeping in general. 
- Most people got something free (moss, plants, even shrimps) in the last meeting but you can always see who has what to trade in the posts, or you can always ask. Good opportunity to get stuff without making a separate trip to pick up.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

How many people were there last time? I got some HC Cuba, wouldn't mind trading some plus cash for shrimps.










Who said they needed 5 stems?


----------



## randy

I'm looking for the following, let me know if you have any to bring to the meet. You can PM me for your price.

1. HM (baby tears), need 5 stems or so. 

2. A few more spixi snails, 3 should do.

3. If you have nice CRS (Mosura/Hinomaru/No Entry) with white legs, let me know.

4. Adult male Kingkong (any type) or blue bolt, need one only. Let me know what you have.


----------



## Darkblade48

So who's going tomorrow? I might be in the area (not sure yet)


----------



## prolific8

*east meet tomorrow*

I will be there, and I can bring the following for trade/buy/whatever if anyone is interested:

- Marble Crayfish
- Java Moss
- Salvinia (floating plant)
- Red Ramshorns
- Taiwan/Christmas moss
- frogbit/duckweed/other floaters etc etc


----------



## Fishfur

Sorry to say, I won't be able to attend. One of my two elderly cats has taken ill and I can't leave her for the entire day into the evening. Hopefully there will another meet on a Thursday I can come to. Sorry to miss it.


----------



## randy

I'll be there. I know Tommy will be there (I just talked to him earlier today). I believe Aaron will be there too.


----------



## razoredge

randy said:


> I'm looking for the following, let me know if you have any to bring to the meet. You can PM me for your price.
> 
> 2. A few more spixi snails, 3 should do.
> 
> .


Hey Randy, I can bring you 3 spixis tomorrow.


----------



## randy

razoredge said:


> Hey Randy, I can bring you 3 spixis tomorrow.


Thanks Tony... I see three clutches of spixi eggs in my tanks, but two tanks have hydras and I need a few more. Three should be more than enough.


----------



## tonyyyz

Hi Y'all, wife won't let me come out to play on a school night. Hopefully next time I can get out.

Steve, thanks for the snail offer but it'll have to be next time.


----------



## prolific8

*assassins*

No worries Tony, next time.



tonyyyz said:


> Hi Y'all, wife won't let me come out to play on a school night. Hopefully next time I can get out.
> 
> Steve, thanks for the snail offer but it'll have to be next time.


----------



## tonyyyz

Hi Steve. Tommy will pick up for me if it's not too late.


----------



## PerryW

Well I didn't get to go but hope some time soon I can make it out to one of these. Look forward to meeting everyone. Bit of a drive for me but I will make it soon I hope


----------



## randy

It was another great night spent talking all things shrimp, thanks Suen again and everyone who came. I had fun.


----------



## prolific8

*thanks Suen*



randy said:


> It was another great night spent talking all things shrimp, thanks Suen again and everyone who came. I had fun.


Agreed, thanks again Suen!!! Enjoy your new pets (keep hosting and you will have to invest in more tanks  )
Tony, still have the Assassins you wanted - they were forgot during all of our talks etc, let me know when we can meet.


----------



## randy

prolific8 said:


> Agreed, thanks again Suen!!! Enjoy your new pets (keep hosting and you will have to invest in more tanks  )


Just by going to the meets, I've gotten so many freebies -- shrimps, snails, plants, and best of all, the great time.


----------



## novice

Same here - enjoyed the evening with all, and great to share different thougths and ideas about shrimp keeping in general -


----------



## tonyyyz

*Assassins*



prolific8 said:


> Agreed, thanks again Suen!!! Enjoy your new pets (keep hosting and you will have to invest in more tanks  )
> Tony, still have the Assassins you wanted - they were forgot during all of our talks etc, let me know when we can meet.


Hi Steve,

What area are you in?


----------



## Fishfur

I am so sorry I was not able to attend. But if there is another one on a Thursday, I hope I can make it. Good to hear it was another great meet.


----------



## Suen

thank you to all who came! 

I'm gona have to find more nature blu-rays to play on the big screen

hey Steve thanks again for the livestock! Yes you can never have too many tanks...need to move to a house soon!


----------



## razoredge

Thanks for hosting Suen. Enjoyed another great shrimp session with everyone!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

I hope you had fun guys. Sorry, I was not able to come.


----------

